# "owncloud"



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

The thing that has kept me from setting my home server up like that is security. It's much easier to let Google/Amazon/Dropbox/etc. worry about keeping things secure and reliable than for me to have to duplicate that effort. I use Unraid on my server, and know there are some plugins to put it on the web, but worry about then having to secure my otherwise very-streamlined file server.


----------



## roasted (Jan 23, 2012)

hyunelan2 said:


> The thing that has kept me from setting my home server up like that is security. It's much easier to let Google/Amazon/Dropbox/etc. worry about keeping things secure and reliable than for me to have to duplicate that effort. I use Unraid on my server, and know there are some plugins to put it on the web, but worry about then having to secure my otherwise very-streamlined file server.


I was actually surprised how easy it was to set up. In fact, at first I was raging at the thing because I couldn't get it to work. Any time PHP and MySQL are involved I can't help but to think it's going to be quite a task to get things moving. All I really did was download the tarball and move it to the already installed Apache directory. When I installed MySQL-server it asked for a root password, so I created one there of course. But once I fired up the web interface it actually self configured everything else, including creating a new user when I put in the user/pw I wanted. That was uh.. that was it. 

What's nice is I have my own personal server limited only to my raid array size... I talked to some guy who had OwnCloud set up with 8TB. Can't get that from Dropbox. 

Not to mention, Dropbox and other services aren't 100% hack proof either. Mitt Romney, granted him being a political icon defaults him to having a bigger target on his back than any average user would, but supposedly his Dropbox was hacked ~2 weeks ago. I still use Dropbox and the security hasn't once phased me. I like the OwnCloud idea because it's on my own server with me managing things the way I want, setting up users as I want, and having virtually unlimited disk space as long as I have hard drives big enough to accommodate it accordingly. :thumbup:

FYI - How do you like your Elantra? I have an 01... 170k hard miles, factory clutch, still purring. Flipping love that company. :thumbsup:


----------

